# husqvarna 220 swift



## fishhunter79 (Apr 1, 2008)

I just picked up a husqvarna in 220 swift, the action is really slick and the bore is great. it has a cheap tasco 3x9x40 scope on it front sight has been removed and is smoothe still has rear sight, the stock is hand checkered. serial#113049 the gun looks fairly old but is in good shape. just wondering if anyone would know the value on this rifle?? I was thinking of selling or trading for a .223 or 22 250. I like to shoot my rifles alot and the 220 swift ammo is a bit expensive for me. Any info would be great.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Do you happen to know the model? I can look it up in the Blue Book gun value book, 24th edition for you.


----------



## huntingfishinglife (Jul 20, 2007)

if you were looking to sell it i would be interested in it. just let me know if u plan on selling it


----------



## fishhunter79 (Apr 1, 2008)

Not sure on the model ill try and figure that out. I will also try to post some pics. After i get an idea of what its worth ill probabally sell thanks


----------



## fishhunter79 (Apr 1, 2008)

Firemedic said:


> Do you happen to know the model? I can look it up in the Blue Book gun value book, 24th edition for you.


pretty sure its a model 640 with a FN 98 action serial#113049


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Husqvarna made a Hi-Power model from 1946-51 in 220 swift. At 100% condition, it's value is approx 395.00 90% is 295.00, 80% is 265.00 Removing the sight lowers the value.

The only model that comes close to a 640 would be a model 6000 Imperial/ Imperial lightweight. 

100% is 580.00, 90% is 440.00, 80% 395.00


----------



## gsurko (Jun 27, 2007)

That's a great action. Have it rebarreled.


----------

